# amplificador de audio para celular



## eskanter (May 12, 2010)

Holaaa... bueno soy nuevo en este foro y estoy desarrollando un proyecto el cual consiste en un amplificador para celular, con esto quiero amplificar la señal de salida de los audifonos he buscado varios circuitos como el que pongo a continuacion y no se si me serviria para lo que necesito, si conocen algun circuito que pueda desarrollar se los agradeceria, de antemano  gracias y espero su ayuda


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 12, 2010)

Te recomiendo el circuito con el lm386, lo construí hace bien poco y anda muy bien y es barato. Si no un TDA2822 tambien te puede servir. Busca por el foro que hay mil.
Un saludo


----------



## palomo (May 13, 2010)

`Hola compatriota bienvenido al foro de FE, te recomiendo que uses el buscador, te mandara a cantidad de temas de amplificadores de todos tamaños y potencias, si quieres uno bueno, sencillo y sin tanta dificultad ocupa este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/  dede 15W asta 25W suficientes para unas pequeñas torres.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (May 13, 2010)

Un TDA2050 te va excelente para cualquier fuente de sonido: mp3, mp4, mp5, mp6, mp7, mp28, mp190, mp236, etc... jaja

Y obviamente celulares.
Podrías hacer algo más chico, un TDA2030, que es casi lo mismo pero larga 10W RMS con alta fidelidad.
Nunca hagas el TDA2003. Te va a decepcionar increíblemente si está mal hecho.

Ultimo consejo.
Antes de elegir el amplificador que vas a hacer, dedicate tiempo a elegir la fuente o transformador que vas a comprar. Es mejor "ponerle un amplificador a un transformador" que "ponerle un transformador a un amplificador"... jaja

Lo mejor es que el transformador entregue la potencia que te pide el circuito.

Saludos.
T10


----------



## Nimer (May 13, 2010)

Podría cada uno recomendarte un circuito distinto de acuerdo a lo que se le ocurre en el momento. Pero sería mejor que dijeras con qué pensás alimentarlo, o qué potencia de salida es lo que estás buscando, para poder guiarte mejor.

Saludos.


----------

